
Ask HN: Can we talk about AWS vs. GCP? - kiloreux
From your personal experience, how does GCP compare to AWS why would you choose one and not another ?
======
moondev
In my opinion: GCP for Kubernetes, AWS for everything else.

It's probably due to years of AWS usage, but I find it hard to think about
resources and patterns on any other cloud provider due to habit. They all do
things in slightly different ways to make it infuriating.

~~~
tucaz
This.

Every other provider uses weird names for their resources. I think that from
the start AWS made sense to me. It just felt natural and organized.

Azure is in the opposite side. I find that all their namings makes no sense
and nothing is where one would expect it to be.

And the funny thing is that when you can't grasp the mental model of how
things are organized you don't want to use it no matter how good the service
can be.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Both great.

AWS is great to the tune of $15,000
[https://aws.amazon.com/activate/](https://aws.amazon.com/activate/)

GCE is great to the tune of $100,000
[https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/](https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/)

I'd recommend doing both options. Burn through your credits on both platforms
first, then make a decision about which one you like best... or choose none of
the above!

------
spotman
Have a ton more experience with aws, but one large project has moved to GCE
recently and everyone involved is beyond pleased.

The tooling and features are almost on par, and the ux is just better. Things
like more powerful configuration of load balancing puts GCE over the top.

Considering how much cheaper GCE is for many projects aws is losing its appeal
without some price breaks.

Also GCE is faster to launch instances by a measurable margin.

